#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Anger Management - Get rid of that temper now!

## saloni

Anger is a natural human emotion and is nature's way of empowering us  to "ward off" our perception of an attack or threat to our well being.  The problem is not anger, the problem is the mismanagement of anger.  Mismanaged anger and rage is the major cause of conflict in our personal  and professional relationships.

 Domestic abuse, road rage, workplace violence, divorce, and addiction  are just a few 

examples of what happens when anger is mismanaged.

_Please find an amazing presentation on ANGER MANAGEMENT attached!_





  Similar Threads: Anger management tips free download Amazing quotes on anger PG diploma in international business management at Fore school of management PG Diploma in Management (finance) at Lal Bahadur Shastri Institute of Management Daksha 2K12 - SSN School of Management - Chennai - Management Fest

----------


## sciengprof

It is a foolish thing to say that a person don't get angry.Anger is the human emotion which cannot be permanently eliminated,but can be controlled using proven success methods.
Some of the tips which I found while reading a book on controlling anger were as follows.
1)Bite your tongue when you get angry
2)count from 100 to 1.
3)Drink water.
4)relax and meditate.
5)Press your toes unto floor.

----------

